

Memory Models: A Case for Rethinking Parallel Languages and Hardware - spooneybarger
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/8/96610-memory-models-a-case-for-rethinking-parallel-languages-and-hardware/fulltext

======
makmanalp
For the record, this is the same Boehm of boehm-gc the garbage collector.

